# Stand for 30 litre Dennerle cube



## Robert Fletcher (30 Apr 2019)

I have just bought a 3 ltr Dennerle for a planted tank for betta fish. I have looked and looked and cannot find a stand that would match. The closest I have got is a couple at APS. There is plenty for that size tank if it was a rectangle, but nothing square.  
Whatever it is I would have to get it delivered. I am wondering what areas I should look. Ikea is out as the last time I went to buy something from Coventry the delivery was more than the item.
Any help?
Robert
Location Hinckley, Leicestershire.


----------



## Chuck Turtleman (30 Apr 2019)

I own a pet shop in the US. Looking at my wholesaler's Dennerle items, I don't see a single stand. Nor have any come up from a cursory Google. Your title states 30 liter (I have one of those) and the body says 3 liter. I'm guessing it's the 30, but they do make a small one. I'd pop a quick measurement of length and width and see what stands are out there that would look good and fit your tank. There may be some space on  either side so I'd avoid any of the open designs where tanks sit on an edge, and look for a solid top stand. I know Hagen makes a few of those. Good luck!


----------



## papa_c (30 Apr 2019)

I have 2 x easy 30l cubes sat on a white IKEA Kallax shelf. Been on it for over a year and is solid with no signs of sagging.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...-doors-white-stained-oak-effect-spr-59197453/


----------



## Robert Fletcher (30 Apr 2019)

Hi Guys, thanks for your replies that is very much appreciated. It seems that the  Aquarium furniture business has not caught up with the tanks. Aquascaping responds very well to a cube tank but there is little to put it on. 
It is taking me a while to write this as I keep looking at the Ikea Kallax. Ideally, one unit half the width but they don't have one except for a tall one. So I was thinking, the 30-liter Dennerle would not look out of place in the middle. Some ornament either side would look nice. I have had a look at Hagan/Fluval. They have the stands intended for the Flex, a bit bigger than I would like and I don't like the curves. As I said Ikea is expensive on delivery. If it is more than one man it is £36. Well, I have a lot to think about. 
Thanks, Robert...


----------



## papa_c (30 Apr 2019)

Amazon has them for 40 quid including delivery

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KALLAX-SHE...ocphy=1007101&hvtargid=pla-383150530932&psc=1


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (30 Apr 2019)

I had my old 35L Nano on an Oak HiFi cabinet similar to this.

https://www.oakfurnitureking.co.uk/cottage-light-solid-oak-hi-fi-and-media-storage-cabinet

The filter and Aquarium accessories all went into the cabinet.


----------



## Robert Fletcher (30 Apr 2019)

papa_c said:


> Amazon has them for 40 quid including delivery
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/KALLAX-SHE...ocphy=1007101&hvtargid=pla-383150530932&psc=1


Thanks for finding that on Amazon. I like the Oak one which is a bit more expensive but so what. It is very much appreciated. I will just have to think no hurry. It will be about 2 weeks before I can go to Aquarium Gardens to get the hardscape and plants for it.


----------



## Robert Fletcher (30 Apr 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I had my old 35L Nano on an Oak HiFi cabinet similar to this.
> 
> https://www.oakfurnitureking.co.uk/cottage-light-solid-oak-hi-fi-and-media-storage-cabinet
> 
> The filter and Aquarium accessories all went into the cabinet.


That does look a great cabinet but what a price I would be on my way for a much bigger tank and stand. Thanks.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 May 2019)

Yes that particular example is quite expensive. I paid a lot less for mine. I chose a HiFi cabinet as they are a good size for a 35L Nano or even a bit bigger. As they are designed to house several HiFi components they are an ideal height and come with several adjustable shelves which is handy for filters etc


----------

